# NEW YORK | Brooklyn Navy Yard Developments



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brooklyn Navy Yard Seeks Rezoning to Add Health Club, Museum, Other Uses to Sprawling Complex | Brownstoner


No specific project is being proposed at the Navy Yard as a result of the rezoning, and the application states that approval is “not expected to result in new development density beyond that which is permitted as of right.”




www.brownstoner.com







> On the Kent Avenue site, three buildings would be constructed with a seven-story base and a nine- to 13-story tower on top. Those buildings would contain approximately 1,825,011 gross square feet of industrial space, 436,624 gsf of commercial (both office and retail) space and 250,000 gsf of community facility (academic) space. Open space would also be included along Barge Basin, next door to the planned 23-story development at 500 Kent Avenue





> At the Navy Street site, two buildings would be constructed, one at eight stories tall and the other 20 stories tall (a seven-story base topped with a 13-story tower). Here, the two buildings would include a combined approximate of 458,590 gsf of industrial space, 142,617 gsf of commercial space and 250,000 gsf of community facility (academic and museum) space.





> On the Flushing Avenue site, another two buildings would be built, each rising 16 stories. They would contain approximately 773,170 gsf of industrial space, 225,950 gsf of commercial space, some of which would be occupied by a health club and 250,000 gsf of community facility space.


----------

